# ♦ Limestone Networks ♦ Free Cloud VPS with Signups. Free 500Gbps DDoS protection. Redundant setup.



## LimestoneNetworks (Sep 2, 2016)

Limestone Networks is a leading cloud IaaS and dedicated server hosting provider. We offer a redundant, low latency network, fast support and provisioning, free 500Gbps of DDoS protection, and enterprise grade infrastructure. 


*Cloud VPS Promo:*


For a limited time, try our feature rich public cloud absolutely free! Get $100 per month in invoice credit for up to 3 months. 
Simply open an accounting ticking in our control panel to redeem once you receive your invoice. 


_Just mention, “$100 invoice credit offer.”_


*SIGN UP AND GET STARTED HERE.*


*OnePortal Rapid Cloud Features: *
•  High Availability: network, power, storage, and hardware redundancy.
•  SSD-backed storage is configured for triple data replication and automatic self-healing.
•  Fast 20Gbps uplinks are standard with each instance.
•  Sub-1 minute provisioning times for cloud and dedicated instances.
•  High performance, low latency, 100+ Gbps network connects hypervisors to internet.
•  Optional bare metal instances, combine elastic scalability with performance and control.
•  Free enterprise-grade DDoS protection covers up to 500Gbps.


Simple. Solid. Superior.
    


*Limestone Networks Features:*


• Fast Provisioning
• Custom Dedicated Servers
• 24x7x365 Passionate Support  
• Internap Flow Controller
• Multiple Tier 1 Fiber Carriers  
• SSAE 16 Certified Datacenter
• Located on protected Power Grid 
• Multi-layered physical security
• Redundant Core & Border Routers
• 500Gbps DDoS Protection Available
• Dedicated Account Specialists 
• Comprehensive Reseller Program   


Follow us on Twitter @limestoneinc  
Like us on Facebook: Facebook.com/LimestoneInc
If you have any questions about this sale, you can send me a private message or reply to this thread.


----------

